# Free Recovery Bootstrap link for Droid 3



## mkjolaf (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's a link to a Recovery Bootstrap for the Droid 3.

http://t.co/DYenHlXl


----------



## mkjolaf (Aug 21, 2011)

Has anyone used this? My D3 gets in on Monday


----------



## erismaster (Sep 19, 2011)

"mkjolaf said:


> Has anyone used this? My D3 gets in on Monday


Yeah I have, it works great!


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

I recommend unfollowing RCHP, he is scum.


----------



## mkjolaf (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh. I guess I'm out of the loop. What's the situation?


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

He got a free D3 and then left us in the dust.


----------

